# Narex 20mm (3/4") skew chisels



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

Had my eye on these, thanks for the review.


----------



## Dwain (Nov 1, 2007)

Seems odd, by reading your text I would infer that you are going to give these a four to five star rating, but you only gave them a 3.5 star rating. Is there something you aren't telling us that prohibits a higher rating?

I have them, I love them. I would give them a four for overall quality and a 4.5 for value. They are really hard to beat for the investment.


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

Hmm. I intended to give them a 5-star rating. I think that's what I've got here. I think the 3.5 star rating is taking into account the other couple people that have given them less than a 5-star.


----------



## WillliamMSP (Jan 3, 2014)

The reviewer's rating is on the left side of the header, above the first picture, in silver/gray stars. The rating on the left side, in yellow/gold stars, is the cumulative rating from all that have reviewed product.

Thanks for the review - they seem useful and a good value.


----------



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

Good grief! I never noticed the rating of the person posting and the aggregate of all reviews were both displayed!

Anyway, I would like to get a pair of these skew chisels. I am quite pleased with the Narex rasps and bent chisel I now have and use.


----------

